# i might buy a 240. i have questions first.



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

hey guys, i was thinking about getting a 92' 240sx.

i have a few noobie questions about the car before i actually buy it. i tried calling the number, the guy's number is always busy, so thats why i turn to nissanforums.com. okay anyway... here i go...

-what type of engine comes in the 240 (name all of the types please... ) ? 
-do they sell turbo for that engine?
-what is the lug pattern for it?
-are yours still running okay, and no complains about it?

thanks people.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

the only engine that came in teh american 1992 240sx was the ka24de.there exists a turbo kit som,ewhere but im not sure exactly where. as for lug patteren, i assume u mean wheels right? theres two of them, a 4 bolt and a 5 bolt. im not sure of the offsets though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

yeah... i meant lug pattern.

i'm ordering wheels pretty soon, so i'm just curious which ones i should order.


edit:
what are the other engines that come in the american version of the s13?...... because if its not the 92, it might be another year.


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

all american s13's (91-94)come with the same motor....ka24de (2.4L) 155hp. you have a lot of reading to do about the sr20det though, you better get started!!


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Your answer...*

A correction my friends... 
Not all North American spec KA24DE's came with 155HP. They are separeted by 2 groupings. The 1989-1990 came with 144HP whereas the 1991-1993 came with 155HP. Both with similar torque to their corresponding HP. =) Now, that is correct! heh.

Turbo's for the KA24DE are as few a chance of finding one, as you meeting your favorite female porn star! heh! 

You can dunk into a 240SX (Silvia) the following:
CA18DET *It's okay if your going to the grocery store with it* heh!
SR20DET (S13, S14, S15) *BEST CHOICE*
RB26DETT (Skyline Cracked Out Engine) - *Not the best choice*

Nissan and it's 240SX's are LEGENDARY! They run like Jesus on water - *wait a minute... he didn't run... he walked*... nevermind that example. Anywayz, they are excellent cars! Affordable, FR (Front engine, Rear wheel drive), MILLIONS of MODS, and a great FAN BASE like the one here on www.nissanforums.com !!! 

Take care and all the best,
KaOz.


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

i said the 91-94's came with the same motor and same corresponding HP. you should read first before attempting to make yourself look intelligent...peace.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*...*

Well, I wasn't trying to start any problem. I just figured that I should explain how the S13 is/what it came with. 

So, to say the least... I elaborated on what you stated!

Thanks for your comment,
KaOz.

P.S. The S14's have the same engine w/ the 155HP!


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

The 89-90s didn't come with a KA24DE, they were a KA24E, SOHC, and put out 140ish HP.

If you're going SR in an 89-90 as I am, you will encounter some problems. First off, power steering resevoir is on the wrong tower, it needs to be on the USDM drivers side, not the JDM drivers side. You will need to get extensions and elbows for the heater hoses. Those are on the JDM passenger side, and need to be on the USDM passenger side. The USDM tach will not work, but if you can get an SR20DET clip, you can take out the JDM tach out of the cluster and put it in the USDM cluster. The USDM radiator inlet is on the wrong side, so you will need an extension, or use a JDM radiator. The wiring will be time consuming, no matter what year you have. The KA24E AC compressor won't bolt up at all, the KA24DE, 3 of the 4 bolts will, but it would still be a smarter idea to use a JDM compressor.

On the plus side, if you have an 89-90, you will be able to use your MAFS if you're JDM MAFS is missing or busted.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Like I've said before...*

Like I've said before, it is incredible how most NISSAN owners/fans KNOW their vehicles and love them! I would say we are like the Japanese version of a Porsche driver! ***I LOVE PORSCHE's... MmMmMm***    

Well, I apologize for the wrong engine code. The KA24E is correct. That is the only difference between the "two set years" of engines. One is SOHC the other is obviously DOHC.

Yes, some modifications need to be done for the engine swap, but once it is done... you will not regret it. Then again, which engine swap has been easy and have people regreted...??? Right?

Take care and all the best,
KaOz.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Kie Boi,

How much are you spending is the first question I have, or... how much do you want to spend?

The main reason is because I can have a well equipped 240 delivered to your door there in orlando, for probably cheaper than what you're gonna buy that 92 for.

Email me with a list of preferred options and chassis (xe,se,le) along with color and transmission... and you can have it!
By the weekend if you want.

Anyways, the answer to your questions are:

1991-1993 240sx = 155HP (KA24DE)
bolt pattern = 4X 4.5 and 40mm offset
YES turbos exist for the car= MANY
YES there are problems with the car,
BUT unlike many other imports from the same years, only small electrical glitches: antenna, cruise, driver's side power window switch... stuff like that.
Other than that, the engine is a tourquey brick, originally placed in the hardbody truck, and still found in the base model FRONTIER today.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Have one delivered @ one's door... OMG... what is this era come'n too??? OMG!!! 

Last time I had something delivered @ my door it was a pizza... or was it... ya... it was... heh! Hawaiian... MmMmMmm... damn, hungry now... MmMmMm..

You do know your stuff Jarret... nice to you have you on the forum! =) 

Lata,
KaOz.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

sorry for the delayed post. anyway....

a close friend of mine's cousin (confusing? sorry) is willing to sell the 240sx ls (standard, A/C, all the regular stuff) for 1500. i think thats a pretty hard price to beat. but if you can beat it, hey why not.

i'm going to spend 1500 for the car, then around 5k (i'm rounding because the shipping, insurance, installation, and all that other crap) for the sr20det (is that the best choice... seriously?). then get small wheels & good suspension... then drive it around like i just stole it  no just kidding.... its going to be a pleasure car for the track n all.

i was thinking doing exterior (Body kit... blahblahblah)... but i'm not exactly rich, so. .... yeah. 

i'm a noob when it comes to fixing cars n all... so i'm getting my dad and my older brother to help me learn the things i need to know. hopefully this project car we're making helps us out.

well i hope that answers questions. and thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, BEST OF LUCK my friend... do the best that you can do with the Silvia!!! If you treat it like the queen she is, she'll reward you plenty! 

If you lived in Toronto, I would be more then happy to work on the ride with you... but unfortunately, that is not the case!

Like I said, BEST OF LUCK and HARD WORK WILL PAY OFF!!!

SINcerely,
KaOz.


----------



## DThies (Dec 8, 2004)

*My 240*

My 240 runs like junk i just bought the thing and already i have replaced the alternator and now everything dies while im driving down the street starting with my cd player then the lights then the tach and also my warning lights stay on even after the key is pulled from the ignition but i will get it fixed and if anyone knows what the problem is with my car let me know please but the bad cant out weigh the good with these cars they are so fun to drive i only drove mine once then decided i wanted it and it wasnt even for sale but the kid finally came to his senses and sold it to me fo 2500 :thumbup:


----------



## cougar10ag (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a 1990 beater. bought it for $200. but it's one of my dream cars and drives nice compared to my teg with suspension. so i can't complain. aside from electrical problems (previous owners faults) and the obvious looks (click the link for pics) it acually runs good for the the fact that i beat the absolute crap out of it. nissan gets a thumbs up. besides once it rains you'll love the car


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

One other thing i would like to add about the KA24e motor in the 89 and 90 model 240sx, is that the timing tensioner tends to go in that car....but otherwise like everyone else said it is an awesome car and very fun to drive...enjoy it!


----------



## sciroccosven (Dec 1, 2004)

nosdelux said:


> One other thing i would like to add about the KA24e motor in the 89 and 90 model 240sx, is that the timing tensioner tends to go in that car....but otherwise like everyone else said it is an awesome car and very fun to drive...enjoy it!


Two engines, like they said, earlier engines were the ka24e which was a 12v motor, and the ka24de which was a 16v. Great cars. The motors have a fairly low compression ratio which makes them fairly turbo friendly and there are kits to turbo charge the factory motor. They are fairly easy to find parts for especially the motor that came in the 92 model year. the ka24de is found in the altima and correct me if im wrong but the base model pick up trucks had the 2.4 liter motor. Good luck.


----------

